# Something in my Demekin's eye



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a rather large, but not large enough to impair it's vision, black ball in my Demekin's eye

The black ball is roundish, and resting between the lens and iris. The part of lens the black ball is touching is cloudy, but the rest of the eye seems fine...

I've taken poor Jackson Pollock out of the tank, and put him, sadly, in an 1 gallon ice cream tub, then run my air pump into the container..... I dunno what to do, and I certainly don't know if this is an Eye Fluke or not...


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

due to the enlargement of the eye, it's been concluded as Pop-Eye, the black orb is still unknown.... But I am now purchasing a 30 gal, and will give up a few of my goldies.


----------

